# PTO attachment...



## Peter Hess (Jul 17, 2018)

Question: I have this part laying around and I have no idea what it's for... Does anyone know?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

1000 rpm to 540 rpm PTO adapter.


----------



## Peter Hess (Jul 17, 2018)

So, it's instead of this?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2018)

Peter, I'm not a mechanic engineer, but this picture looks more like an adapter to mate a tractor pto shaft to a different diameter or different spline pattern implement shaft. In your most recent photo, I don't see any gearing. If I'm correct, the output shaft will have the same rpm as the input. The device in the earlier photos would have a gear RATIO of 1000:540. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Peter Hess said:


> So, it's instead of this?


Peter, that picture in your second post appears to be an adapter to change splines from 540 rpm PTO to 1000 rpm PTO.


----------

